# IPhone Xs Max



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone order the new iPhone X’s Max? Seems the screen size will be great for drivers.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I ordered it and am going to use it as my personal phone and just use my old iPhone 6s Plus as my Uber/Lyft phone with a new line strictly for rideshare and get the 100% tax write off for the extra line. The other thing is if someone ever snatches my phone and runs it will be my old phone.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m seriously considering getting one, few things, 64gb is too low, yet 256 is too high, why did they miss the 128gb version, so I have to get 256gb, 

I’m currently using 6s plus, it’s the same size phone as the iPhone 10s, well a fraction bigger, meaning my iPhone 6s cases will fit, saving me some money, 


I don’t think I want to use it as a driver phone, could get stolen, better to keep in pocket as Las Vegas dude says above, expensive phone to lose, and would attract attention, showing off 

Do I really want a new phone that has a higher chance of breaking the screen, and the screen isn’t that much bigger, as the phone is the same size as the 6/7/8 plus,


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I use an iPhone X now for driving and love it. Face ID saves me having to enter passwords and swiping between apps is really easy while driving. Going to do the Max for sure!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Authority said:


> I use an iPhone X now for driving and love it. Face ID saves me having to enter passwords and swiping between apps is really easy while driving. Going to do the Max for sure!


The x is a smaller phone, it wasn't very popular for that reason, everyone seems to want a bigger screen, 
So the 10s will be very popular, 
All previous iPhones without Face ID saves passwords aswel, and my iPhone6s has face gesture controls, I don't know how I feel about Face ID, doesn't seem as safe as finger id,


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Classified said:


> The x is a smaller phone, it wasn't very popular for that reason, everyone seems to want a bigger screen,
> So the 10s will be very popular,
> All previous iPhones without Face ID saves passwords aswel, and my iPhone6s has face gesture controls, I don't know how I feel about Face ID, doesn't seem as safe as finger id,


What is great about Facebook ID is it logs you in without having to use Touch ID so it's much faster and safer for drivers. For what it's worth, Apple says it's MORE secure.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Authority said:


> What is great about Facebook ID is it logs you in without having to use Touch ID so it's much faster and safer for drivers. For what it's worth, Apple says it's MORE secure.


Lol like touching the home button was hard,  since when do you need to log in to uber app,

Anyone can use your phone and unlock it while your asleep by scanning your face, but getting a fingerprint off you while your asleep can be tricky,


----------

